
Topsy Games $500k Indiegogo campaign for “Kings VS Queens” mobile strategy game - dezb
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kings-vs-queens-videogames/x/16154022#/
======
al2o3cr
"Pledge now to get... well, not a copy of the game cuz it's F2P..."

Literally a preorder for _microtransactions_ , FFS

~~~
dezb
actually no.. by pledging you get the game and credits to play with the game..
but thanks for the feedback..

